
A list of over 4000 fintech startups and companies - pankmahar
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1akR9F_JfVEvOleXn_mUB9hKmmtm5-1V8iQmhAWTqTc8
======
zucchini_head
Being serious here: What exactly is a "fintech" company? Every financial
company on earth that isn't in someone's backyard is at-heart now purely
technological (computers, algos, tracking, databases, etc.). So what makes a
"fintech" company? Is it a super _ultra_ technological bank?

In summary, what are fintech companies exactly doing?

Part of me believes it's the new version of "crypto-", but i will hold my
breath.

~~~
LeonM
The definition seems to be wide. My 'fintech' startup [0] focuses on automated
bookkeeping, but depending on who you ask, automated bookkeeping is or is not
regarded financial technology.

[0] [https://parsey.nl](https://parsey.nl)

~~~
Roritharr
Nearly same boat here. We're based in Frankfurt where everyone is talking
about FinTech so its natural to call our Accounting/Bookkeeping/Billing AI
Startup [0] a Fintech, but to me initially the term was reserved for startups
that process creditcards or do algotrading. I'm content now to use the term as
long as its helpful.

[0] [https://www.fastbill.com](https://www.fastbill.com)

~~~
tekism
This is off topic. But what do you use to generate the api documentation? It's
very clean, love it.

[https://www.fastbill.com/api/fastbill/en/fundamentals.html#i...](https://www.fastbill.com/api/fastbill/en/fundamentals.html#intro)

~~~
Roritharr
This was a homegrown solution by a student that worked for us. It's not auto
generated and quite frankly painful to maintain as it just generates this html
in php via parsing xml files. We're looking for alternatives at the moment
too.

------
nathan_f77
Thanks for the list! I'm working on a service [1] that has many customers in
the finance and insurance space, so these are some great leads. Your list of
insurance startups [2] is also really helpful.

Here's the folder containing lists of startups in many other categories [3].

[1] [https://formapi.io/](https://formapi.io/)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnEcpYOuLl2d9k9wjWIg...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KnEcpYOuLl2d9k9wjWIgbaencKpoBfaXs-
QoGoIGovk/edit)

[3]
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fURgn2ulbqz3H6inuio_...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fURgn2ulbqz3H6inuio_xknhKzqM3sHk)

------
pankmahar
Thank you all for your thoughts.

Thank you for your submissions soon your startups will be added to all
relevant lists.

Anyone can add their startup by
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSezN1Ipnj9GrFPGYqAg...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSezN1Ipnj9GrFPGYqAgFn3cTWlpCF8t_SIYmF07AHVmemNc3Q/viewform?usp=sf_link)

Startup lists by "Location" are coming soon. Keep checking for more lists and
updates on your favourite one
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-CjBzfvjlKROXpnuFWiIwxrDyi...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-CjBzfvjlKROXpnuFWiIwxrDyimx3Elz)

Pankaj

------
buildbuildbuild
Startups by category:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1HS_SL6tbbRrAoTrA72Ko...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1HS_SL6tbbRrAoTrA72KoLY9FF6uyxNjI)

Investors: [https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c3motcInTen-
jGBBwtp_...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c3motcInTen-
jGBBwtp_fBntrWq26NdxkPzyt7-W8bY/edit#gid=2129198371)

An interesting resource and huge undertaking. A radically libre approach to
Mattermark's vision. Thanks Pankaj.

~~~
pankmahar
You've keen eyes. I feel like I know you. Simply Thanks

------
cprayingmantis
Nice to see nCino on here, which is the company I work at. We're hiring by the
way: [https://www.ncino.com/culture-careers/job-
openings](https://www.ncino.com/culture-careers/job-openings)

------
Sambdala
Funny enough my non-fintech failed (shuttered) company is listed here, but my
more-or-less fintech company that's actually profitable and raised a bunch of
money isn't listed.

Probably because we concentrated more on PR/Press on the first one...

------
zitterbewegung
This is a great list! If I were you I would make it into a website and add
some basic filtering capabilities. Also, filtering by category in each list
would be interesting.

------
juditbogos
I am new to this forum and wondering what are the benefits for a startup to
add themselves to a list like this? can someone please enlighten me? Thanks!

------
snowAbstraction
Nice List. You missed Itiviti which has its office in the same building as
Cinnober.

------
thisisit
Amazing work. I am sure it will help some people in need for leads or ideas.

~~~
pankmahar
Glad to hear that It will help.

------
ll931110
Nice job! It would be nice to filter options (by location or services).

~~~
tw1010
Ctrl-f

------
jtreminio
How would I download this? On my 2015 MBP it slows to a crawl.

~~~
buildbuildbuild
Unfortunately the author has not made it available for download. Would be
interested to hear his comment on this decision.

~~~
petercooper
You can download it. It's just Google's weird UI. Click on "more
spreadsheets", then go into the folder called startups or whatever, then the
fintech folder, then click on the fintech spreadsheet once, then the '3 dots'
at the top and "Make a copy" and it'll copy the file to your own Drive where
you can download or edit to your heart's content.

~~~
buildbuildbuild
Good find, thank you.

Can't help but think this is a flaw in Google's copy protection
implementation, given that copy/pasting and exporting within the spreadsheet
itself are disabled.

~~~
petercooper
Yeah, I'm not sure - Google's UI doesn't make it clear (to me, at least). I'm
assuming the original link is just a special "view only" link that takes the
menu bar away.

------
sbussard
EveryDollar (4074) is in the Nashville area

------
fellellor
This is a great list. Kudos to the author.

------
samnwa
When all the smart people are working in finance, we are fucked as a society.

